# Shopping for my Dad's TV



## DJ Mike Fury (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey everyone.. I'm trying to help my dad out in making a decision on a budget oriented TV. He's replacing an old 60" Sony rear Projection TV. He's looking to spend around $1,400 as this was a deal he had at a PC Richards on a 60" Sharp LED LCD 3D 240hertz TV. Problem is, his room is full of ambient light which makes it hard to choose plasma, but looks like the better option PQ wise than any LCD comparison. He likes the concept of 3D, but after letting him know that he has to replace all his gear with 3D ready components, it was out the door. He replaced his AVR about 3-4 years ago and understandably doesn't want to change it. I can give him an Elite BDP that I don't use in case there is a viable option to run audio somehow on a non 3D receiver. I only started researching late last night and came across a Sony EX model at 60" which has some Local dimming tech, but unfortunately is edge lit. I'm sure my dad doesn't care though. Haha for plasma, I was thinking the s65 from Panasonic... Let me know what you think..


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I think you're right on not choosing a plasma TV because of the lighting issues. Unless your dad is a real AV person, he won't see much picture difference on a good LED/LCD TV. I can recommend the Panasonic ET5 although it only goes up to 55 inches. It has passive 3D and your dad will only need a new 3D capable Blu-Ray which you can get for under $100 (Panny at Amazon). You can feed video directly to the TV (has its own source selection) and run audio to the AVR using fiber. That will get him along fine with his existing AVR until you decide to upgrade, and he would have 3D. The ET5 has great 3D, only one caveat, the vertical resolution is dropped in half for 3D mode (2D is still full 1080 HD and a great picture). The upside is it's passive which means no high-priced glasses - theater glasses work fine (4 pair come with the set). Check Amazon if you're interested since they are moving the 2012 sets out right now and you might get some good prices.


----------



## DJ Mike Fury (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for your help! I spoke to my dad last night. He said he'd pay $2000 max now. If you have any further advice with alil more wiggle room... Let me know! Thanks!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

DJ Mike Fury said:


> Thanks for your help! I spoke to my dad last night. He said he'd pay $2000 max now. If you have any further advice with alil more wiggle room... Let me know! Thanks!


I beleive Samsung and Panasonics are the way to go. I would stay away from vizio and those brands. I think the wow factor for a 50inch LCD/LED for most non techie people think the PQ is awesome on just about anything!

I have a panasonic plasma ST30p50 ... and I am just like "ehhh.... its okay"


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

DJ Mike Fury said:


> Thanks for your help! I spoke to my dad last night. He said he'd pay $2000 max now. If you have any further advice with alil more wiggle room... Let me know! Thanks!


Right now, the TC-L55ET5 (55 inch LED/LCD with 3D and WiFi) is selling for $1100 and the DMP-BDT220 (3D Blu-Ray Player) is selling for $90 on Amazon, shipping free. That gives you & your dad about $800 wiggle room. (You might drop Amazon a line and see if they could knock off a few more $s if you order both. You could also see if your local BestBuy could price match that as long as they don't try to talk you into a lower tier option.)


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

FWIW... I ordered my plasma from Amazon. Great price. Fast / Free shipping.


----------

